# Family Hunting



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

Good day To all You Gal's and Fella's

For the first time in my life my Family and I went on a hunting trip and this is what is the results of long Hours of practice and enjoying the sport with one's Family.

My wife Ivonia shot her first ever animal with her Barrnet Wild cat C5 Crossbow Perfect shot placement at 17 yards and we retrieved the Kudu Cow about 80 Yards from were it was shot. The Bolt went right through and I found it about 15 yards on the other side of the Kudu right in line with the opening of the blind were we were sitting.

Next it was me, This was at a different Farm and I shot a Roland Ward Bluewildebees 28 inch Spread with my Bear Attack at 22 Yards broad side and the arrow found the sweet spot and did the job within 80-90 yards pass through and retrieved the arrow with good blood and yes the rest is history.

Only minutes after I bagged the Bluewildebees my son contacted me and he laid an arrow on a nice Impala with his Bear Lightsout, the shot was to high and we had to stalk and the Impala by foot and finish him off, that was quite a job.

Yes and that is my Grand Daughter 4 Months old in her Como’s and she also has a Bow a Bear Baby


Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Van, my congratulation to you and you wife !!!!
Seems you are not only a good knife maker :wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Vanknife. Nice to see a Rowland Bluewildebeest.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Congrats*

Hi Van. Congrats on the excellent hunt, glad you had such a nice experience. Very nice Bluewildebeest, quite a nice trophy. It is good to enjoy it with your family.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats to you and your wife, great animals!


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

Nothing better than a hunt with the family!

Very nice wildebeest as well


----------



## Vanknife (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies, as I am sitting here in Saudi Arabia thinking back to the hunt not so long ago the memories is worth More than Gold.

Cheers

"VAN"


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats to you and your wife, what a better time to spend with your wife. Lots of good table fare.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Van,

Congratulations. :thumbs_up

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## riders (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on your hunt. I see you shot your wildebeest with a Bear Attack. How do you like this bow? I have a son who is interested in a 70# attack but he knows no one who has one to talk to. Thanks


----------



## AHBH (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats and cute photo of your granddaughter. Nice if your family share your passion. Did the impala stringjump your son?


----------

